# A best Budget Lptop Under 25K



## veera_champ (Aug 15, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR )     Max 25K   


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    * Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
    * Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: None
b. Dislike:None


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Net Browsing, Movies and Little Gaming 


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer? 

anything that comes with budget


Looking to buy a laptop please suggest me under  25,000. I do not use heavy applications, just for browsing and entertainment and I am going to buy in this weekend so pls give me your Valuable advises


----------



## powerstarprince (Aug 15, 2013)

Samsung NP300E4V-A01IN Laptop (3rd Gen PDC/ 2GB/ 320GB/ DOS) - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Good battery life...

Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ No OS) - Fujitsu: Flipkart.com

better specs and multimedia experience


Lenovo Essential B490 (59-376926) Laptop (CDC/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

My personal fav.

If u like fujitsu get it or else get the lenovo


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2013)

Best option for you: 
Samsung NP300E5X-A0BIN Laptop (2nd Gen Intel Core i3 2328- 2GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inch- DOS) (Titanic Silver) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

locally you will be able to get this laptop for 25k, comes with decent graphic card.


----------

